# Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"PINTLGB.IMD"



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

When running sfc /scannow multiple times I continue to get this error in the CBS.LOG file txt; 

Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"PINTLGB.IMD" of Microsoft-Windows-IME-Simplified-Chinese-Core, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

The computer is only 3 mos old and did not come with original Windows 7 disc(s). It was pre-loaded at the factory.
Everything works fine on the computer it's just annoying that there appears to be issues with a relatively new computer.
CHKDSK comes back with -0- errors found & no bad sectors.
The system is running an Intel i-7 processor so it's strange that the error line says anything about "AMD64"?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you open (Run) command prompted "As an Administrator"?


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Jack,
Thanks for your quick reply.
CMD is running as "me", I'm the administrator, unless there's something else I need to do in CMD.
The command line reads C:\users\HAROLD>


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Right click on Command Prompt the select "Run As Administrator" or go to start type in CMD locate CMD.EXE then right click on cmd.exe then select "Run As Administrator"


then run sfc /scannow again.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jack.
That's how I've been running the CMD.
Same results many, many times.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type* cmd *Right click the* CMD* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator*. The Command Prompt should now look like *C:\Windows\System32>* at this prompt type* SFC /scannow *and press enter.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Spunk.Funk.
I have always right clicked on the CMD prompt and selected "run as administrator".
There's no mention of the "*C:\Windows\System32>" *when running as administrator*.*
BTW - I'm running Windows 7 - 64 bit version.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, don't know why the admin questions were asked, it's obvious you ran sfc how else do you account for the log? 

Is this an Asus? If so uninstall the trial office 2010 :-

Remove or uninstall Office 2010 Trial - Word - Office.com

Also uninstall the ASUS WEBSTORAGE from programs and features. These are know issues. Most informed users will do a fresh install of a proprietary product after purchase to be rid of all the manufacturers crap.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jenae.
It is an ASUS.
I uninstalled most of the manufacturer's bloatware when I rec'd the computer but I did not uninstall the trial copy of Office 2010. Never entered my mind because since I don't have any backup discs that came with the computer, how would I do a fix if needed? That's what precluded me from removing it. But it sounds like you've experienced the same problem I am so I'll give it a shot. Will removing the trial Office 2010 have any adversr effect on any of the Office 2010 software that I purchased and installed? I don't want to lose any data.
Obviously I'll back everything up first but it'd be good to know what to expect.
Thanks again.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Windows 7 Home Premium Corrupted file PINTLGB.IMD - Microsoft Answers

This is an apparently ongoing issue - page 4 outlines the best fix imo.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

CCT,
Thanks again for taking time to respond.
Unfortunately, following the steps of uninstalling "ASUS Web Services" described in the link did not did not fix the problem.
After several : SFC /SCANNOW tries I still get the same error in the CBS log.
I'm looking into the "2010 Outlook trial" software as a potential problem but want to be sure before uninstalling more software if it's not necessary and/or could cause a potential problem down the road.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I hope you didn't pay to have the trial fully active it is way too expensive. If you have the cd's for the office components you have, then I see no way uninstalling the trial will hurt you.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

I purchased separate CD's. Unfortunately, I cannot put my hands on them right this minute so I'm going to hold off removing any Ooutlook files until I have the backup discs.
The search continues.
Thanks for following up.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Found the OUtlook 2010 CD and uninstalled the free trial version of Outlook - rebooted the machine and ran Scannow. NO issues with the installed version of Outlook 2010. Everything worked fine. Still getting the same error message however in CBS.Log after Scannow runs.
Any thoughts would be welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Ran the scannow several times and here are the 4 lines that show corrupt files:
1. 2012-07-05 21:23:37, Info CSI 000002f8 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"PINTLGB.IMD" of Microsoft-Windows-IME-Simplified-Chinese-Core, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

2. 2012-07-05 21:23:37, Info CSI 000002fa [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"PINTLGB.IMD" of Microsoft-Windows-IME-Simplified-Chinese-Core, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

3. 2012-07-05 21:23:37, Info CSI 000002fb [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"

4. 2012-07-05 21:23:37, Info CSI 000002fe [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:62{31}]"\??\C:\Windows\IME\IMESC5\DICTS"\[l:22{11}]"PINTLGB.IMD"; source file in store is also corrupted


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, short of a reinstall or the complex replacement of the file I would treat it as a false positive ( ie a benign error it is non system critical (non winsxs_) so I would ignore it. BTW many thousands of of our computers run SFC with the result being a problem that could not be fixed, including this one 2 years on and a good machine.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jenae.
I appreciate your comments and attempts to help and also appreciate the fact that "false positives" may not be a bad thing, just annoying.
Some family members fall into the same category
I'll keep poking around this and other forums and if I can find a fix i'll post it here.
BTW - on another forum someone posted the exact CBS.LOG file errors I have and said they fixed it with a system repair from the boot start menu.
Didn't work on my system but someone else made it work.
Regards............


----------



## solid state (Jul 16, 2012)

@ mrbtoy : I have the same problem on an ASUS U36J, also 3 months old. Have done some digging and here's the little I know: IME is Input Method Editor, a tool used to change the local language in your computer, some settings can be found in Control Panel>clock,language and region>change language.You'll get a window with some tabs that you can play with, but in essence: let the file go , leave alone, don't let it bother you.

The only people who would need to repair this file would be those who type in English, but display their text in Chinese at the recipient's end .That's it.


----------



## mrbtoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Solid State.
I appreciate the feedback and the fact that you have an ASUS with the same problem.
I wanted to make some internal changes to my system using DOS but until this issue clears up I cannot.
Maybe I need to eliminate the ASUS Chinese programs that were preloaded?


----------

